# Gas in Portugal - same as Spain?



## Friant (Feb 10, 2008)

We have a Cepsa gas bottle from Spain, we are planning to spend the winter in Portugal and wondered if they use the same so we can do the usual swap for a full one or do we need to buy new please?


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Cannot help with the enquiry directly but if you are going to Portugal there are a couple of places on the Algarve (Quelfes and Albufeira) that will refill any 'foreign' bottle. I am not sure whether a Cepsa bottle would qualify. 

If you have a Calor bottle it may well be beneficial for you to take this as well as you can always get it filled at these two places.

JohnW


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

Different bottle in Portugal but as Wizzo says you can get most bottles filled there its not like Spain where you can only exchange, they will fill while while you wait.


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

sideways said:


> Different bottle in Portugal but as Wizzo says you can get most bottles filled there its not like Spain where you can only exchange, they will fill while while you wait.


If it is a different bottle then most likely they will fill that too, but they will not fill Portuguese bottles.

JohnW


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

They have a different bottles in Portugal, we have a Spanish (Cepsa) and Portuguese (Galp) bottle both "Non Contracto" so you do not need to buy a contract.. 

It is a lot easier than trying to get them refilled as most garages exchange them, so there will be an outlet somewhere near to where ever you happen to be. 

The regulators are different for both bottles so I carry different regulators for what ever country we happen to be in, then just swap them round, I have plumbed a long pipe into the existing gas line so I can stand a larger 13kg bottle outside the van when parked up, and just use the two 6kg bottles I have in the gas locker if we are moving about a lot.

Works for us. :wink: 

ray.


----------



## Scattycat (Mar 29, 2011)

We were assured when we bought ours that Repsol bottles are the same and use the same regulators in Spain and Portugal, although we haven't had to change ours yet. 

Having said that I'm not sure about other suppliers.


----------

